# Nipped severum



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

I've had this severum for a little over a year without issue but I recently discovered that it's pelvic fins have been completely nipped off (stubs remain though). I'm fairly certain it's not fin rot since all the other fins are in excellent condition and none of the other tank mates show symptoms of fin rot. Tank mates are Yasuhikotakia modesta (6), Moenkhausia pittieri (5), Hyphessobrycon colombianus (5).


















I wish I caught it sooner but the severum typically hides when I'm doing a water change or get near the tank. Unfortunately I don't have a spare tank to keep the severum in, so for the moment the fish is in a marina hang on breeder box I had laying around (1/2g i believe). It will have to stay in there until I can get my hands on a spare tank.









My suspicion is that the loaches started to pick on the severum since they occasionally share the same cave space, but I'm not certain. The only aggression in the tank has been between the loaches chasing each other, so that's why I assumed they were the culprits, that and they can have a reputation for being a bit aggressive.

Do I get rid of my loaches, or should I rehabilitate the severum and see what happens when I put it back in the community tank?

Finally what's the smallest sized tank I could keep the severum in to recover?

Input and thoughts would be much appreciated,
Rob


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

What size tank is it? What size is the Sev? I think any of your fish could be the culprit (or a combo of them.) But the loaches are probably the top contender with the diamonds second. A 15 or 20 gallon would probably suffice as a hospital tank. To me the Sev looks, in the picture, kind of small for over a years growth, but I don't have experience in their growth rate. When it is recovered, you could try removing the loaches for awhile and see if anything picks on the Sev again. All those fish are fast and potential nippers and Sevs aren't, so you may end up having to try different community fish all around.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

The tank is a 46g. the severum is about 3". The severum hasn't gotten any better, I am more than likely going to give it up to a friend of mine until I can figure out what to do with my "community" tank. Is there any cichlid that I could consider to replace the severum before I have to resort to parting ways with my stock list?


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Hmm, that's a tough one. There are many that should be ok, but if they have an attack coming at them from multiple angles and lightning fast (like all fin nippers are) then I think most would eventually wind up in the same boat. Or they'll go on the offensive and kill off your community. In that size tank, your best bet as far as new world cichlids go, would be a convict or some of the cryptoheros. But if your community are all willing fin nippers, that probably won't work long term, anyway.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

So I've been closely eyeing the tank for days, and I've determined my severum is getting picked on by the colombian red fins and the diamonds. They've even begun to corner it. My loaches on the other hand don't even give the severum a second look, they're too busy with each other to care it would seem. With that being said, the tetras are getting evicted.

Any recommendations for a dither fish that won't pick on my timid severum?


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

Just an update, my severums overall behavior has improved immensely upon removing the tetras, it's more active, and significantly less timid. The dorsal and tail fins have mostly grown back, though they still lack the color they once had. I fear its pelvic fins will not regrow since they were chewed down leaving nothing but stubs, and have not shown any signs of improvement. Is it safe to assume they will not grow back?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Good to hear you isolated the problem. I've not experienced a fish so nipped up that it didn't regrow finnage, but have read about that here.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

That's what I was afraid of, I'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------

